# New eye candy sword and knife pics...



## Ron Kosakowski (Mar 25, 2009)

Check this out, here are some professional pictures taken. Just click on the links below to see some eye candy pictures up close:
http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Bankgon-Gayang-Lahot%20Detail.html 
http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Sansibar%20Blade%20Art.html 
http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/KnifeArt.html:erg:

My friend Dave Everette did these pics. He isa big time bladed weapons luver and pro photographer. So making art work out of these photos was easy for him to do. 

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Jimi (Mar 25, 2009)

Great pics Ron. I am jealous.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimi said:


> Great pics Ron. I am jealous.


I'm right there with you on that.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2009)

8-()******


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Mar 26, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I'm right there with you on that.


No need to be jealous...I will be having these available for collectors for years to come. If you don't have the money now, just throw hints to your gift buyers on what you really want.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 26, 2009)

Aww man, now I gotta clean the drool off my keyboard... thanks a lot there fella...

Way cool weaponry.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Mar 27, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Aww man, now I gotta clean the drool off my keyboard... thanks a lot there fella...
> 
> Way cool weaponry.


 Thank you. They are of the highest quality also. We will be doing some cutting of various different things on video this week. I will let ya's all know when i put them on Youtube.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 27, 2009)

Blades look great, the photos rock.

But if you're selling them, shouldn't this be in the for sale area?


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Mar 27, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Blades look great, the photos rock.
> 
> But if you're selling them, shouldn't this be in the for sale area?


Well, whether selling them or showing them off as art, which it is art, I felt this si a good place for them. Bladed weapons people like this kind of stuff. I know I do. I am always looking at bladed weapons pics...its a different type of "porn" if you get my meaning here. And this section is where the bladed weapons oriented people are.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

I see TLL's point, as we do have ad policies, etc.

As to the shots, as a pro photographer, I love the shots. Nice work, and the blades look awesome!  Nice work on the wood too.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I see TLL's point, as we do have ad policies, etc.
> 
> As to the shots, as a pro photographer, I love the shots. Nice work, and the blades look awesome! Nice work on the wood too.


I apologize here...I did not mean to go against any policies here on purpose. It really was more of me showing the new pics off over trying to make sales here. I assume everyone here knows that I sell these. I thought I would stir up a conversation over the pics. But anyway, I am glad you see them as art work. 

The guy who takes these pics has all these white walls, umbrellas and lights. I take pictures and I see shadows and the silver color in the blades always show up blackened. I am horrible at taking pictures of these blades. Taking scenery or people always come out fine when I point the camera and shoot. Bringing out that luster in certain shiney objects does take a certain amount of know how i can see.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2009)

Shooting metal without blowing out the highlights takes some skill.  He did a great job!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Shooting metal without blowing out the highlights takes some skill. He did a great job!


Bob...while we are on the subject...any tips on how to photograph an action pic done with a sword so the sword does not blend in with the colors in the background? I was looking through a bunch of pics to update the www.psdtc.com website (my school site) and I noticed all shots with a knife were hard to see...hard to see the knife that is due to color blending. thinner swords also but not as bad though thinner swords also tend to blend in. 

Any tips are more than welcome and thanx ahead of time man!


----------

